# OK, so what do you do in winter?



## 92859 (May 1, 2005)

Greetings,

Ok, so what do you do in winter? so many people have different ideas what to do, where to go and for how long, other I presume lay the van up.

I am hoping to use ours all year round when we finally get sorted out and maybe next year or 2008 travel abroad in the winter.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Winter*

Hi

If I was not going away, I would use it every weekend etc, even if only locally.

Russell


----------



## rickwiggans (May 10, 2006)

We do items 2,3,4 and 5


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

cant really vote as we use ours daily as our main vehicle, but we do use it to go out on Sundays for the day, (no time to go away with work commitments), but I suppose I could vote for weekend use? Anne.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

We do several of the above - not sure which *one* to vote for.

Count us in for 2, 3, 4, 5 and possibly 6.

G


----------



## solentviews (May 9, 2005)

Sulk


----------



## 88870 (May 10, 2005)

Had two winters in the UK in the van now ... oh how I wish I was in Spain. 

However, we work over winter to finance our summer wanderings. Keep going back to the same job too, pay just keeps getting better and better!

Kind of a golden handcuff situation!


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

annetony said:


> cant really vote as we use ours daily as our main vehicle, but we do use it to go out on Sundays for the day Anne.


Thanks Anne, saved me typing all that... same for me 

MHS...Rob


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

There is no such thing as the wrong weather, just the wrong clothes !!!

We continue to have weekends away but just take warmer clothing and waterproofs   

Trevor


----------



## 96105 (Aug 23, 2005)

hi  we use ours has much has we can even if its a day out at rutland water [only live up the road]  you pay for it :arrow: so moneys wasting on your drive :wink: so use it


saruman


----------



## 92859 (May 1, 2005)

Greetings,



> pay just keeps getting better and better!


Hmmmmmmmmmm, where have I gone wrong since finishing work in 2001 mine has got worse and worse Leigh :-(

Ah, but I am making the most of my free time and since Chris retired this year we shall have more time together exploring the parts others cant reach!

This year was a learning curve, next year it is for real, lets see what the van can do! :big12:


----------



## sweetie (Nov 28, 2005)

We work from easter to december then go to spain .Tried it last year for first time had our best christmas ever since our son was young but we came back mid feb and was still a bit to cold so we are staying till end march this time.Started at moncofa on camping and caravaning club winter rally site for 2 weeks as it was our first rally and did not know what to expect but the rally stewards made everyone so welcome. Then to la manga 2 weeks denia 1 week back to moncofa 4 days mora de ebra on river ebro 4 days then nice leisurely drive over the pyrenees spending 1 week travelling through france before travelling back to norfolk via calais.We stayed on campsites except for 3 nights and would advise anyone that can spare the time to try it you will not regret it.
We are starting back at moncofa again this year as th.e christmas meal and spirit was so good.


----------

